# Haygrazer



## Lilguy (Sep 1, 2016)

Anybody bale up any hay grazer/Sudan , round bales? If so what moisture content do y'all like to see? Less than 20%?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Less than 16% is ideal....sometimes not very doable.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto on 16% moisture. I'd guess more Haygrazer/Sudan is rd baled at too high moisture that turns tobacco brown when stacked than any other hay crop.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

good feed hard to get dry enough to bale.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Never tried it, but I have heard steel on steel roller conditioners really work well on Sudan.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Never tried it, but I have heard steel on steel roller conditioners really work well on Sudan.
> 
> Regards, Mike


ive heard the MF\ Heston double conditioners do about the best job on Sudan,Forage Sorghum,Cane,etc.

There are 1000's upon 1000's of acres grown out west for stock cow feed mainly.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

My steers will leave premium pasture to eat it if available. I sell it to people looking to take the pressure off their paddocks in late summer. The animals still graze but not as aggressively.


----------



## Lilguy (Sep 1, 2016)

We love it here in Texas ! I just baled a patch for a guy the other day that back in August wasn't worth two cents, might have made .5 a bale/ac. Ended up making 3.5 /ac. (Dry land) 
Very drought tolerant if it doesn't burn up.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Lot of feed grown in this area , we always try to keep it under 19% on moisture.


----------

